# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Celebrities you've had sex with...?

## Sam1r

I see this everywhere..."I've just had a great lucid dream having sex with Megan Fox/Natalie Portman/etc etc...
To be honest,I've never had sex with a celebrity...
Have you?...Who?
 -Sam

----------


## AURON

I've had sex with Summer Glau, and Jaime Pressly gave me a handjob in a none lucid.  I've had sex with a couple of pornstars that will remain nameless, but normally I'm more of a spur of the moment, hook up with a random DC kinda guy.

----------


## midnightrambler

One time I was driving the Batmobile and shooting criminals in a lucid dream, but I had to put myself off-duty and take a little break when I saw Halle Berry crosinng the street. Good dream.

----------


## vbooy57

I almost did Ellen in a non-lucid. Then I realized I was dreaming and was like HELL NO

----------


## JP

> I almost did Ellen in a non-lucid. Then I realized I was dreaming and was like HELL NO



Hahahaha, good stuff. Penelope Cruz, yum.

----------


## TheOrator

One time in a non-lucid John Lennon asked me if I wanted to fuck him. I declined.

----------


## midnightrambler

I had a really good non-lucid dream one time where I was on a sidewalk getting a bj from Shannen Doherty, and next to me was myself getting a bj from Shannen Doherty. It was weird but awesome. I could feel both of myselves. It was some sort of contest. Talk about a win-win situation!

----------


## Sketchy

> I've had sex with *Summer Glau*, and Jaime Pressly gave me a handjob in a none lucid.  I've had sex with a couple of pornstars that will remain nameless, but normally I'm more of a spur of the moment, hook up with a random DC kinda guy.



Hmmm SG  :drool: 





> I had a really good non-lucid dream one time where I was on a sidewalk getting a bj from Shannen Doherty, and next to me was myself getting a bj from Shannen Doherty. It was weird but awesome. I could feel both of myselves. It was some sort of contest. *Talk about a win-win situation*!



LMFAO :Big laugh: 

I still have yet to have my first LD. In every Non-Lucid dream I've had, there's never sex. There's the build up to it, but the dream either fades or I get distracted b4 it begins!!! Quite annoying  :Sad:

----------


## MatthewB

ive nearly had sex with aneme characters talk about crazzie lol whats worse is it was non lucid so the dream got steared away to some sort of city blown up by a volcano when I woke up i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

----------


## Valinio

In countless thousands of dreams, the only celebrities who made an appearance happen to be people I greatly admire: Bob Dylan, Howard Stern, and Bill O'reilly. I am just SO GLAD that sex never came up, nor did anyone ask!        (no dreams about famous females     :Sad:

----------

